# How are you guys so sure of your type?



## miu.chan (May 6, 2020)

This is the type of problem my IEI friend has. This dilemma is going on for more than a year and imo he shouldn’t think much about it. Personality is fluid and changing and I think that the way we metabolize the information is what actually matches a certain function stack. 

I think the easiest way to figure it out is by looking at the poLr function. I’ve been typed ILE, LII, LIE . I know it’s hard to type yourself but oh well... looking at the people you are friends with also helps. For example I am friends with a lot of LSI guys and LSEs... but what is weird is my long term friendships with ESIs which are not really my favorite people in general (maybe because I met plenty who are let’s say dysfunctional) but the functional ones were really cool and I enjoyed discussing arts with them and eating their food lol. 

Knowing who is your supervisor also might help. I couldn’t actually figure out who was mine... still a bit unsure but my conclusion would be that SLE-Se is the one. As for SLI-Si idk but I met some SLI teachers which... jeez... I think they were trying to control me. I obviously escaped but still couldn’t escape the “Oh you are such an honor to our school” speech which I didn’t even wanna hear. 

I think these are the things u might wanna look into. It’s like a 3 step process but it takes a lot of time and energy.


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm not gonna pretend I'm an authority on Socionics--I'm not, I have no idea what 99% of the jargon means--but I think a good 'base' might be looking at the types of quadra and seeing what resonates most with you? I read up on the types of quadra and ruled out what my 'ideal' group of friends was like which helped me narrow it down, and then moved from there.

I agree with the above post, however, on this stuff being more about how we "metabolize the information" as opposed to our actual definitive personalities, which are constantly in flux. I still absorb information and make sense of the world the same way I did when I was little (albeit more complicated now that I'm capable of critical thought lol) but personality-wise I'm very different.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree with @*Enistery*, without knowing your quadra in the typologic landscape 
you are like a ship in international waters without a flag.
No knowing who is friend or foe to you, or anyone else knowing what is up with you.

With a quadra everything quickly is forced into place with simple logic.
If you are an introvert there are only two types to choose from,
and since you are an intuitive the sensory one will be eliminated.
Unless you are neurotic (which you don't see to be) that last should seem like a simple choice.
Going back and forth between LII and EII hints at a lack of understanding of how the model works.
Blaming growth of functions hints at a further lack of understanding of the system,
as some functions cannot really grow much, 
and *with your limited understanding it is extremely unlikely that you have made a dent in them.
*As some people have pointed out PoLR is such a weakspot.
(Aplogizes if I butthurt your inflated ego around this issue, but you need that bubble burst to progress)


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

Inveniet said:


> I agree with @*Enistery*, without knowing your quadra in the typologic landscape
> you are like a ship in international waters without a flag.
> No knowing who is friend or foe to you, or anyone else knowing what is up with you.
> 
> ...


I like you. No ****. No sarcasm. Not a joke either.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

miu.chan said:


> ... but what is weird is my long term friendships with ESIs which are not really my favorite people in general (maybe because I met plenty who are let’s say dysfunctional) but the functional ones were really cool and I enjoyed discussing arts with them and eating their food lol.





> As for SLI-Si idk but I met some SLI teachers which... jeez... I think they were trying to control me. I obviously escaped but still couldn’t escape the “Oh you are such an honor to our school” speech which I didn’t even wanna hear.


Your ESIs sound like SEIs and your SLIs sound like LSIs or ESIs or LSEs.


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

Ocean Helm said:


> Your ESIs sound like SEIs and your SLIs sound like ESIs or LSEs.


Hmm, yeah.. a lot of people seem to translate socionics into MBTI based on functions, so SLI is imagined as ISTJ, which is a methodical, disciplined, well organized, factual "by the book" / follow the rules kind of person, who will coerce others into doing the same.

I as a SLI however have never gotten under 80% for the J-P split on a MBTI test, its always way in favor of P.

This makes sense under socionics because SLI is Ti demonstrative and Se ignoring.. which means the type should never really manifest as MBTI ISTJ due to disinterest in socionics Se & Ti.

*and I qote Gulenko on SLI:*

_Critical of violence and coercion. He won't pressure anyone himself, and neither will he give into any attempts to pressure him. SLI estimates the potential and achievements of a man by his rhythm speech, mannerisms, appearance. Possessing prior life experience can discern boasting from real possibilities. Knows how much force needs to be applied and where to apply it to achieve the desired result. However, himself often cannot exert an effective influence on these points. Resorts to violence rarely and usually due to the pressure of external circumstances.

As a business partner, he follows his obligations if he considers them to be reasonable. Prefers sincerity, informality, and clarity in business relationships. Very stubborn. If he is sure of something, it is virtually impossible to convince him otherwise. He will stick to his cold-blooded understanding of the situation. In business, demonstrates prudence and methodicality. Always tries to make do with minimal force, attract fewer people. Opposes bureaucracy and detailed control. Flexibly adapts to changes in specifics while adhering to the overarching plan._


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@mrhcmll

I happen to be one of those fortunate ones whose MBTI translates directly to Socionics. I don't know why, exactly, but it seems to happen with extraverted MBTI types. 

How to convert MBTI Type to Socionics


----------



## gunslinger ENTj (May 14, 2020)

the point is, you will never know for sure by doing tests online. mistyping happens, even if it was a professional socionic practitioner who typed you. the best way is to look at their temperament (you eliminate possibilities into 4) by looking at their interaction style and then figure out their ego block functions then apply it to the respective type on the chart. the key is to be as objective as possible, and remember, don't be too specific when analysing their words, you're trying to find PATTERNS here.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> How are you guys so sure of your type?


Just am.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

mrei said:


> @mrhcmllLII and EII should have their polrs and mobilizing manifest differently


Their polr are the same.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jun 8, 2018)

Could indicate Ne PoLR.


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

Inveniet said:


> I agree with @*Enistery*, without knowing your quadra in the typologic landscape
> you are like a ship in international waters without a flag.
> No knowing who is friend or foe to you, or anyone else knowing what is up with you.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, no problem. I'm pretty aware that I don't know enough about the system in general. I appreciate straightforwardness too.


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Could indicate Ne PoLR.


You think? (And why do you think so?) I thought it was strong Ne that was the problem, I could see myself being any type depending on how I interpreted descriptions and viewed my behavior.


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

gunslinger ENTj said:


> the point is, you will never know for sure by doing tests online. mistyping happens, even if it was a professional socionic practitioner who typed you. the best way is to look at their temperament (you eliminate possibilities into 4) by looking at their interaction style and then figure out their ego block functions then apply it to the respective type on the chart. the key is to be as objective as possible, and remember, don't be too specific when analysing their words, you're trying to find PATTERNS here.


I appreciate this a lot. I think I do go too into the specifics. My issue is my inability to be completely objective... do you have any tips for this maybe? Do you look into behavioral patterns alone? If so, do you have a period of recency that you only take into account?


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

I have this same issue as well. I know that I am a completely different type from you (either LSI or LIE), but the same is true for me.


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

lel, in the meantime I got an evaluation for $ by a professional in the field.. turns out its LSI-Harmonizing subtype. Still unsure how to translate that into MBTI tho. I'm 100% sure of I - S -T now.. but the J-P split idk.

Whatever IST-BetaQuadra is in MBTI.


----------



## Wyrmspirit (Sep 19, 2020)

Because I'm shit at telling when someone dislikes me, and either assume by default that everyone just does, or assume they don't when they actually do. I act with confidence when I shouldn't, not realizing that people conceal their true sentiments from me for various reasons, and then I get blind-sided by people when they call me a jerk or tell me I "went too far" with a prank. Specifically, I find it nearly impossible to relate with people who constantly need 1-on-1 emotional support from their peers. Whenever I get depressed, I just withdraw and isolate and analyze my problems until I see a solution and have a plan to implement it (although, even after doing this I often forget the "plan" or I get lazy about actually _doing it_.) I'm so awful at handling interpersonal relationships that I try to avoid them entirely, and whenever I realize I'm neglecting this area of my life, I start to feel despair, because not only am I bad at paying attention to the feelings of specific individuals rather than groups, I'm also absolutely terrible at things like sex or physical close-contact. I much more prefer having a "mind-mate" who I can spend hours and hours bouncing ideas off of and exploring theoretical subjects like philosophy or psychology.

I swear I'm not a psychopath, it's just really hard for me to not be a monster sometimes I guess.

Like, here's an example right. There's this guy I know, he's always wallowing in self-pity because he can't get laid and doesn't want to die alone, he has mental issues that he wishes people would be more tolerant of or cut him some slack, and he knows that's not how the world works, so he falls into chronic episodes of despair where he can get majorly depressed, and I honestly can't even be around him when he's like that because it's just too intense and I can't say or do anything to help him. SO, I thought of a wonderful practical joke to play on him one day. I contacted Valve Support with a refund request on his friendship, and I put the reasons "it wasn't what was advertised" and "the multiplayer doesn't work". I put his name in the title field, and took a screenshot and I posted it in a discord we're both in.

... Look, I thought it would be funny okay? Goddamn, no fun allowed...

Anyway, everyone got mad at me, and he got mad at me and ragequit the discord, removed me as a friend, etc. I felt so bad about it. I tried to apologize but he wouldn't have it. I completely misjudged the entire situation because I just wanted to have fun and lighten up the situation. Fuck me I'm so bad at this.

Another time someone got back from the hospital and commented he had to wait 5 days to see his mother, and I said, "maybe if you were a better son you would've seen her on the first day."

YES I REALIZE THAT WAS PROBABLY NOT A NICE THING TO SAY, IN RETROSPECT. I KNOW NOW, THAT WAS NOT NICE, OKAY? I GET IT, I'M A PIECE OF SHIT. YES I HEAR YOU, PLEASE STOP YELLING.

That sort of thing.


----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

There are 4 very reliable typing tools:

Feedback (people tell you how they see you- 1 person can be biased, but not 20 people, take note and let the crowd watching you tell you your type using data and tests)
Growing up (after you leave teen years, by middle of your twenties you'll have a pretty clear picture of your patterns. You might never know who you are truly, but you'll know what is a pleasure habit and what is an annoying no-go.)
Repeated crises (after age 23, by 30, it should become pretty clear to you in what ways you suck and where you need to go to grow - polr, role, suggestive stuff..)
Self timing (Time yourself spending your free time. Whatever is your lead should be like crack to you and that's what you'll be doing the most, while you're procrastinating on "should's" of free time.)


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh, I'm not. It's just what I've been tested as the most (the description feels right) and have been told is most likely, but I don't know quite so much about socionics.

I did a questionnaire some time back, so a second opinion is welcome.








Could you help me out with my typing?


Hello, I've wanted to do one of these questionnaires for a while. I don't really know too much about socionics but perhaps you could help provide clarity on what my type is. I'm using the "40 Item long Philosophical Questionnaire" but if you have any better questions feel free to ask...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Wyrmspirit (Sep 19, 2020)

Specifically, look at the intertype relations. Instead of "typing" someone by interviewing them, or even by having them interview themselves via a questionnaire, you literally watch people interact with each other and take notice of the subjects that are being discussed, the context in which the discussion is taking place, and the mannerisms of each person, the character of each person as they address the topic, what do they value? What don't they value? What do they disagree on? How do they disagree on it? In what manner? Etc.

By looking at the _differences_ between people you begin to see the concrete pattern of these theories in action. You can literally see a person who's cognitive functions show a preference for a certain kind of information, and a certain way of processing it, leading to a certain kind of behavior or conclusion or statement in a discussion. Socionics takes both approaches - the individual approach of self-reporting, but also the "outside-in" approach, of looking at the person within a social context.


----------

